# geophagus keepers wisdom needed



## blackhawks1414 (Mar 18, 2012)

First post, could use some experienced geophagus keepers advice. I've got an idea for my " dream tank" in my head. I just want to see if this is something that could work or if I really am just dreaming. I've got a 150 gallon I just built. I want to house a group of geo sp tapajos "red head". They seem like they would be my best eartheater option due to their size, color, availability, price,and hardiness. My tap runs 7.3-7.4 ph with a gh of 16. From what I've read these are acceptable parameters and stability and water quality are far more important. I dont plan on using RO water so it seems a more adaptable fish or one thats parameters are close to my tap would be best. Here's where I need some advice. I would like to house this group of geos with 2 super red severum and 1 red head "synspilum". From researching I've found that there water needs are pretty similar and also there temperament. I know the synspilus is a central and generally speaking there more aggressive. I also understand you can end up with a little SOB who doesn't fall in line, I just want to know if this could potentially work or if people think there is no way. My idea is to get them all young and introduce them to the tank all at once. Hopefully with them all being peaceful fish, generally speaking, that it would work out. I also plan on getting a few extra synspilus and geos and rehoming later just because I'm ordering them, don't want to have to introduce new fish in case one or several don't make it for some reason. So what do you guys think is my "RED TANK" a possibility? Thanks, mike


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds like you have plenty of room to make that work in a 150 gal. I assume it's around 6' long? No problem in my opinion.


----------



## blackhawks1414 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback the tank is more body shaped. It's 48" by 35" and 23" tall. It's a little more than 150 but with my substrate and background right around 150. I believe maybe something longer would have helped. The fish could get farther apart from eachother. Hopefully it won't be an issue and the extra depth of the tank will help.


----------



## blackhawks1414 (Mar 18, 2012)

Whoops! More boxy shaped.


----------



## mdog (Dec 10, 2002)

I have never kept synspilum, but I think it might be too big in a 48" long tank with those other fish. I've kept lots of types of geophagus in a 48" tank and they are very healthy and happy. The severums and geos have done well together in my experience.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

mdog said:


> I have never kept synspilum, but I think it might be too big in a 48" long tank with those other fish. I've kept lots of types of geophagus in a 48" tank and they are very healthy and happy. The severums and geos have done well together in my experience.


I agree, the Synspillum will get too big for a 4 foot tank. Also, a word of caution...my Synspillum just recently went on a killing spree and killed my 6" Polleni and 7" female Jag. They were all introduced to my 135 gallon 6 foot tank at the same time almost 2 years ago when they were approx. 2" each. They did great together for all that time until just the last week. I am so bummed that I lost my Polleni and Jag. The Syn is the biggest fish in the tank at almost 10" now and I guess he viewed the other fish as a threat. He totally ignores the other smaller fish I have in with him. But bigger fish may be viewed as a threat to his territory.


----------



## blackhawks1414 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah the synspilum is the one I would be worried about. Maybe it wouldn't care or view the heros or geos as threats. I would hate to raise them for that long and have something like that happen. Sorry for your loss jeaninel. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I can't comment on the synspilum, since I've never kept them.

However, I have a standard 125G with 5 Geophagus 'tapajos orange head' (or red head, call them what you want) and a Rotkeil Severum. I used to have 6 geos but one jumped about 6 months ago  (Ed...if you're reading, I'm SOOO sorry. I couldn't bring myself to tell you...)

Anyway, these fish have been together in the same tank for 3 years now, and they all seem to have enough space and no one ever gets hurt. The Geos spawn every once in awhile, but my Rotkeil usually gets to the eggs pretty quickly.

Interestingly, I also have a lone female bolivian ram in there....I tried to move her to my 50G, but she hated it and would never come out to eat. So...back in the 125 she went. Weird, but I guess she just likes to hang out with the big boys.

If mine was a 4-foot tank, even if it was 3 feet wide, I think I'd still be really apprehensive about adding such a big fish in there (synspilum). I suspect that the tank would be much less stressful to watch with just the geos and severums in there.


----------



## blackhawks1414 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for your input isis24. I'm kind of leaning toward not getting the synpilum. I think it might be ok for a while but I really don't want to raise one just to get rid of it when it gets to big for its tankmates.


----------



## blackhawks1414 (Mar 18, 2012)

What about a rotkeil instead of the synspilum. Would 2 super red and 1 rotkeil work with the geos. I tried looking up the rotkeil on the profiles page but I don't see it. Just wondering about there temperament. I guess if I don't get a response in here I can post a new thread for that question. Thanks everyone for your input and suggestions.


----------



## STANGDUDE (Dec 17, 2008)

l would try to get a pair of Rotkeils. My Severums seam to do better in groups of there own kind. l had a gorgeous signal Notatus Severum that would bully the other Severums all the time. Sadly l had to get rid of him. If he had a mate things mite be different. Just my two cents... :thumb:


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

If the severums are added together, you'll have the best shot. Long term though, I probably wouldn't do more than 2 severums and 6 geos. Severums are really big fish. Wide, too. Rotkeils dont' get as large as other severums though. Mine is about 9 inches, and he's 3 years old. He probably won't get much bigger, but the super reds will. I've seen a 12" long one, but that's the only adult super red I've ever seen in person. and they get THICK.

Also, I'd get the geos first. They grow very slowly and you probably want a little size on them before you introduce a severum. Geos are calmer fish than severums, and your sevs might bully the geos if the severums are a good bit larger.

In the end though, you'll be able to get away with 3 severums and 7 geos for atleast a year before you have to downsize.

I hope this helps! And post pics when you get them


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been keeping/breeding geo's for a few years now & honestly i'd just keep them as the big fish in the tank & maybe compliment the tank with some tetras or something along that size. If the Geo's have the tank to themselves to run they'll really be able to showcase themselves better and be more comfortable.


----------

